# new sub, old amp



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok, so my amp blew and i'm waiting for a new one from pioneer so i went out and bought this sub click here 

and this is the amp i have this amp 

well, my question is, can i wire that one sub to that amp to get 400W RMS from the amp? or what is the best setup with those subs and that amp? TIA


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *ok, so my amp blew and i'm waiting for a new one from pioneer so i went out and bought this sub click here
> 
> and this is the amp i have this amp
> 
> well, my question is, can i wire that one sub to that amp to get 400W RMS from the amp? or what is the best setup with those subs and that amp? TIA *


I couldn't find anywhere on the link you gave what impedance the sub is. I will assume that it is like the infinity reference series of the past that it is a single 4 ohm sub. If that is the case, you can bridge your amp to get the most power out of it. The amp will probably put out less than the 400 watts...but it will be within the 350-400 watt range. If your sub is a dual 4 ohm sub...you will have to wire it up for 8 ohms mono...but I doubt it is.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the sub is a single voice coil at 4ohms and youre right, it is the reference series


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: new sub, old amp*



SentraStyleEMW said:


> * I will assume that it is like the infinity reference series of the past that it is a single 4 ohm sub. If that is the case, you can bridge your amp to get the most power out of it. The amp will probably put out less than the 400 watts...but it will be within the 350-400 watt range. *


so, youre saying that i can take those 2 12" infinity's and bridge them to a 4ohm load?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *the sub is a single voice coil at 4ohms and youre right, it is the reference series *


That set up will do just fine...unless your a "bass-head" or something.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *That set up will do just fine...unless your a "bass-head" or something. *


i am a "bass-head" but not that much, just to get deep audible bass.....

btw, u have a PM


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

I must have misunderstood you...I thought you only had a single sub. You cannot bridge that amp to two 4 ohm subs. It will fry it. You can only bridge that amp if your total impedance is 4 ohms, which if you have two 4 ohm subs...would result in a 2 ohm mono load.


----------

